# Cerakote pics thread? All lights, brands, and shops... lets see them!



## Captain Spaulding (Feb 13, 2011)

I have seen a few pics here and there but I cant find a dedicated Cerakote PICS thread. There is the check in thread but that seems to be going the negative way. Anybody HAPPY with their Cerakote jobs? *Pics of any light, any brand, and from any shop*. Lets see them all in one location.


Anyway, Ill start. I just got these babies and Im stoked. Turned out great!



First off, A white cerakoted 6P body with Orange Solarforce bezel and tail, with black coated crenelated bezel. Arent these search and rescue colors from somewhere?









Oh and then my "Skunky E2DL" with black head and tail with White cerakoted body. Anybody seen a Cerakoted E2DL body yet?








I also wanted a matching "Skunky 6PDL" with stock head and tail and white cerakoted body.







And an Orange 2X18650 Solarforce











My 6PDL head and tail were pretty banged up so I opted to not coat them. I know there has been some issues with the coating coming off of edges so Im hoping with only the body coated and the heads and tails stock, it should be better.

So come on guys, lets see your Cerakoted beauties!


----------



## Captain Spaulding (Mar 11, 2011)

There were a couple other posts with pics that got lost in the "Great CPF crash of 2011".

Anybody wanna post em back up?


----------



## rich297 (Mar 12, 2011)

I've resisted buying any cerakoted lights on account of the reported issues of durability. But seeing the photos of your lights, I'm tempted to give it a try.


----------



## Belstaff1464 (Mar 23, 2011)

Here's my modest 'Koted Kollection. Please excuse the phone pics.............


----------



## italico (Mar 26, 2011)

Belstaff1464 said:


> Here's my modest 'Koted Kollection. Please excuse the phone pics.............



Very, very, very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## nbp (Apr 1, 2011)

My SF C2 will be going out on Monday for a 'kote job. But you'll have to wait about 2 weeks to see her all done. I think the result will be quite nice though.


----------



## Captain Spaulding (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice, I'm gonna send one off for my birthday present to myself... What color are you going on your C2?


----------



## nbp (Apr 2, 2011)

It's a surprise. But unless I come across one soon, I think I can safely say it will be 1 of 1 in this color on the forums. :naughty:


----------



## LightJunk (Apr 21, 2011)

Here's mine. Cerakoted orange MD2 and graphite black M6.


----------



## skyfire (Apr 21, 2011)

I NEED an orange light. you guys are making my envious.
waiting for Oveready to get more orange Z2 or hopefully more bronze cerakote.

heres my only cerakote, sporting a NB XML 3000k


----------



## ARA (Apr 21, 2011)

Wow great lights, that M6 looks darn sesxy in black.


----------



## nbp (May 3, 2011)

Quoting myself from the C2 addicts thread-



nbp said:


> Received my C2 back from the cerakote shop, and I think it looks stellar. A very special limited edition orange-red applied; I hope the color is visible in the pics, it's hard to capture, and I took these with my iPhone, so the resolution isn't awesome. Indoors it's more red, but in sunlight it is a beautiful dark orange. Really nice! Huge thanks to the guy who made this happen. :thumbsup:
> 
> Reassembled now with NB SST50, McClicky, polished bezel ring, powered on 17670s. Hope you guys like it.


----------



## Captain Spaulding (May 3, 2011)

She is unique nbp! 

You were right, I've never seen this color Cerakote before! So this "limited edition" is a mix of orange and red?


Oh btw, what kind of runtime do u get on 17670 with that SST-50?


PS whoever did that does nice work


----------



## stoli67 (May 3, 2011)

Nice knife Belstaff!.... how is it treating you?


----------



## nbp (May 3, 2011)

Hey Captain, 

Thanks, glad you like it. :naughty: I'm pretty sure no one else has this color. If you want the who and what of this job, PM me, I'm not going to post it. 

As far as runtime, I have never run it down completely, but I had originally calculated about 30-35 min runtime at about 550 lm, and Dave confirmed that it's probably pretty accurate. I use high sparingly and just swap cells after a couple uses to keep them healthy. So far it has been a good combo. 

Yeah they did a really nice job, I will see if I can get a clearer shot of the color, not sure why my other pics were so grainy. :sick2:




Captain Spaulding said:


> She is unique nbp!
> 
> You were right, I've never seen this color Cerakote before! So this "limited edition" is a mix of orange and red?
> 
> ...


----------



## Captain Spaulding (May 4, 2011)

nbp said:


> Hey Captain,
> 
> Thanks, glad you like it. :naughty: I'm pretty sure no one else has this color. If you want the who and what of this job, PM me, I'm not going to post it.
> 
> ...


 
Nice. Im considering filling one of my C2's with one of his SST-50's as well... I have a bored on so an 18650 will do great im sure!

Oh, and I know who sprayed it.  Nice work!


----------



## nbp (May 4, 2011)

Captain Spaulding said:


> Nice. Im considering filling one of my C2's with one of his SST-50's as well... I have a bored on so an 18650 will do great im sure!
> 
> Oh, and I know who sprayed it.  Nice work!



It's a really nice module for this light, I don't think you'll be disappointed at all. NB does nice work, I haven't had an issue with it at all. 



Who told?!


----------



## Captain Spaulding (May 4, 2011)

nbp said:


> It's a really nice module for this light, I don't think you'll be disappointed at all. NB does nice work, I haven't had an issue with it at all.



Good to hear. Yeah, Im familiar with his work as I have a couple of his drop ins that I am very happy with. Im just deciding to go SST-50 or XM-L...



nbp said:


> Who told?!



He did.


----------



## T45 (May 4, 2011)

italico said:


> Very, very, very nice :thumbsup:



what phone do you have?!?!? those are some pretty good pictures!


----------



## will (May 6, 2011)

Is the cerakote white a matte finish ? gloss?


----------



## Captain Spaulding (May 6, 2011)

will said:


> Is the cerakote white a matte finish ? gloss?


 
Mine? 

It's called "hidden white" and is a matte finish.


----------



## will (May 6, 2011)

Captain Spaulding said:


> Mine?
> 
> It's called "hidden white" and is a matte finish.



Thanks - I have done a lot of powder coating and I want to try cerakote. They have 2 white colors, bright white and hidden white. Powder Coat is great, but it is thick and tends to fill in the knurling on the bodies. Cerakote is thinner and is supposed to be more durable ( and expensive )

I ordered samples from NIC industries of the 2 whites, plus 3 other colors.

white powder coat


----------



## luxlunatic (May 7, 2011)

My growing Kote-lection.
Z2 with Triad tail and black crell bezel ring.
Mac's TRI EDC.


----------



## Ginseng (May 7, 2011)

Here are mine. Not seen is the white 6P that was left then stolen. Will update when my GITD C2 comes in.











Wilkey


----------



## luxlunatic (May 8, 2011)

Ginseng said:


> Here are mine. Not seen is the white 6P that was left then stolen. Will update when my GITD C2 comes in.


 
Great collection of whites! Sorry about your lost 6P, at least you scored a GITD C2, congrats! Thats the one I was waiting on but they sold out before I received notification from the "Insider". Hopefully they will do another run of C2's but in the meantime, I am having a very difficult time not ordering one of the remaining 6P's or the the last Z2 in stock of the GITD flavor!!
Please post up when you receive your C2!


----------



## Ginseng (May 10, 2011)

luxlunatic said:


> Great collection of whites! Sorry about your lost 6P, at least you scored a GITD C2, congrats! Thats the one I was waiting on but they sold out before I received notification from the "Insider". Hopefully they will do another run of C2's but in the meantime, I am having a very difficult time not ordering one of the remaining 6P's or the the last Z2 in stock of the GITD flavor!!
> Please post up when you receive your C2!


Yeah, it was a stroke of luck that I just happened to visit the page. There was only 1 in stock and I just didn't hesitate. I posted night pics of the new GITD C2 in the C2-HA lover thread in General. I'll update here with all four lights in a row.  "Kote-lection" I dig it and the the Stormtrooper look...definitely growing on me. 
Cheers!
Wilkey

BTW, what sort of table or shooting tent are you using to get those fab images? Bit classier than the rug in my home office.


----------



## luxlunatic (May 11, 2011)

Ginseng said:


> Yeah, it was a stroke of luck that I just happened to visit the page. There was only 1 in stock and I just didn't hesitate. I posted night pics of the new GITD C2 in the C2-HA lover thread in General. I'll update here with all four lights in a row.  "Kote-lection" I dig it and the the Stormtrooper look...definitely growing on me.
> Cheers!
> Wilkey
> 
> BTW, what sort of table or shooting tent are you using to get those fab images? Bit classier than the rug in my home office.


 
I ended up breaking down and ordering the last GITD Z2 in stock, resistance was futile, so I will have some more pics to share soon! 

Thanks for the props on my pics! I do a primitive setup on my work bench in my garage. I use the back side of a poster that I curl up 90* to acheive the white background and utilize two seperate flourescent lights to fill in the shadows. Oh, and snap pics with a Canon PowerShot A610. Rated at only 5 mega pixels, it my be time for a new camera! Very rudimentary but if you take enough shots, you are bound to get a decent one. I have about a 15:1 shot ratio, for every 15 pics, I get about 1 keeper! If I remember, when I next have it setup, I'll take a shot of my "setup"!


----------



## Ginseng (May 11, 2011)

luxlunatic said:


> Thanks for the props on my pics! I do a primitive setup on my work bench in my garage. I use the back side of a poster that I curl up 90* to acheive the white background and utilize two seperate flourescent lights to fill in the shadows. Oh, and snap pics with a Canon PowerShot A610. Rated at only 5 mega pixels, it my be time for a new camera! Very rudimentary but if you take enough shots, you are bound to get a decent one. I have about a 15:1 shot ratio, for every 15 pics, I get about 1 keeper! If I remember, when I next have it setup, I'll take a shot of my "setup"!


Wow. Very impressive, sir. Your technique is punching well above its weight in terms of the results. And the results speak for themselves. If I may be sol bold, it's not the number of shots, but the set up. Nicely done. 

Wilkey


----------



## Chrisdm (May 13, 2011)

Here's a coupel pics of my first cerakoted project


----------



## Tmad (Jun 2, 2011)

Duracote "spider web pattern" on 2d mag


----------



## grayhighh (Jun 20, 2011)

luxlunatic said:


> My growing Kote-lection.
> Z2 with Triad tail and black crell bezel ring.
> Mac's TRI EDC.



The TRI EDC looks NICE!!


----------



## luxlunatic (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks, that EDC does look good in that shot, and thanks for reminding me of this thread. I forgot to post a pic of my GITD Z2 after I got it. Here ya go!


----------



## will (Jun 21, 2011)

I have a question on these Cerakoted lights. Does the cerakote cover the entire outside of the light, including the threaded areas? I did a bunch of powder coated lights. I would cover up to the that part where the 'O' ring is, leaving the threaded areas with the original anodize. 

That GITD light is fantastic looking....


----------



## grayhighh (Jun 21, 2011)

luxlunatic said:


> Thanks, that EDC does look good in that shot, and thanks for reminding me of this thread. I forgot to post a pic of my GITD Z2 after I got it. Here ya go!


Now you won't loose your light at night,hahah.:naughty:


----------



## Eric Isaacson (Jul 15, 2011)

Here are a few I have recently picked up


----------



## houtex (Jul 15, 2011)

Those all look very nice. Thanks for posting. I think I like the PINK one the best. (can't believe I admitted that)


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jul 19, 2011)

_My one and only. This Oveready 6P is currently housing a __Nailbender __XM-L 3000k Three Level. 

~ Chance _ :thumbsup:


----------



## luxlunatic (Jul 19, 2011)

Great setup with the lanyard and polished bezel ring!


----------



## smarkum (Jul 19, 2011)

Oh i was sad to realize that was the end. Figured it was time to click next page.??. So how bout more pics! Its fun to look at the combos. I would have to have a jayhawk blue and red lite for sure!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jul 19, 2011)

luxlunatic said:


> Great setup with the lanyard and polished bezel ring!


 
_Thanks Luxlunatic, glad you like it. 

_What are you people......on DOPE!?! _No Brother. Lumens, warm lumens. 

~ Chance :thumbsup:_


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jul 21, 2011)

_OK Smarkum, 

I don't want you to be sad. Here's an Oveready C-2 that I sold....which made me sad. 

~ Chance :thumbsup: 





_


----------



## DimGR (Jul 25, 2011)

can someone PM me , who does these finishes?
thanks


----------



## badtziscool (Aug 27, 2011)

Here are some pics of my white 6p when I first got it. Unfortunately, it's been sold. 












Now, here's some of my C2 GITD which I'll be keeping forever.


----------



## jake royston (Sep 8, 2011)

Chrisdm said:


> Here's a coupel pics of my first cerakoted project


 what body/ tailcap is that? it looks awesome... im planning on getting a similar surfire setup
i just got my xml moded nitecore D10 cerakoted.












now all in needs is some TRITIUM!!!!!


----------



## weklund (Sep 8, 2011)

*Malkoff Triplets ... :devil:*​ 







*Chili Red*








*Safety Orange*




 

*DigiCamo*​


----------



## ElectronGuru (Sep 9, 2011)

jake royston said:


> what body/ tailcap is that?


 
Appears to be a Moddoolar Triad with Belt clip + a Moddoolar Body TL130 with P60 adapter and v1 knurling


----------



## bugsy714 (Sep 9, 2011)

Will -so that is the OD color you were talking about? I have a 6p like it with a ss solarforce bezel, it is nice & matte!

I'm curious to se some cerakoted work lights, a lot of these look like shelf queens! I'd love to see one that has been put through it's paces to see how the coating holds up to abuse!


----------



## weklund (Sep 10, 2011)

*Here are a few photos of my user SFL2. This unit has seen many trips to Baja, where everything gets it's share of abuse and to date, shows only minor signs of distress. All of the dings have been due to severe abuse such as drops or coming in very hard contact with other gear. I am very pleased with Cerakote's endurance and resistance to rubs and scrapes due to EDC use. Well worth the dollars spent for custom coating and making your trusty light a little more unique and personal. I'm hooked ...* :devil:​ 


 



 



 



 



 




bugsy714 said:


> Will -so that is the OD color you were talking about? I have a 6p like it with a ss solarforce bezel, it is nice & matte!
> 
> I'm curious to se some cerakoted work lights, a lot of these look like shelf queens! I'd love to see one that has been put through it's paces to see how the coating holds up to abuse!


----------



## will (Sep 12, 2011)

this is from the NIC Industries web site -
H-141 Prison Pink, H-244 Bright Pink
Not every business will have all the colors. The C - colors are air dried, the H - colors cure with heat 

the following is a listing of all the colors.

C-102 Graphite Black
C-103 Satin Mag
C-104 Mag Silver
C-105 Titanium
C-110 Micro Slick DF-2
C-111 Tungsten
C-112 Cobalt
C-122 Gold
C-124 Satin Nickel
C-129 Stainless
C-138 Jet Black
C-141 Black Eclipse
C-143 Stoplight Red
C-144 Screamin' Yellow
C-158 Blue Flame
C-163 Lollypop Purple
C-186 Piston Coat
C-187 Transfer Black
C-192 Military Black
C-194 Turbo Coat
C-211 Desert Sand
C-212 Desert Sage
C-213 Desert Verde
C-214 Federal Brown
C-215 Highland Green
C-217 Turbine Coat
C-222 HT MicroSlick
C-228 Tactical Grey
C-239 Sniper Grey
C-240 Coyote Tan
C-241 OD Green
C-242 Hidden White
C-243 Safety Orange
C-246 Flat Dark Earth
C-6010 Electrical Barrier
C-6274 Blower Coating
C-6510 Mag Black II
C-7100 Bright Silver
C-7300 Black Velvet
C-7400 Black Velvet SC
C-8330 Black Diamond
H-140 Bright White
H-141 Prison Pink
H-142 Light Sand
H-144 Corvette Yellow
H-146 Graphite Black
H-147 Satin Mag
H-150 Savage Stainless
H-151 Satin Aluminum
H-152 Stainless
H-153 Shimmer Gold
H-170 Titanium
H-185 Blue Titanium
H-190 Armor Black
H-199 Desert Sand
H-200 Highland Green
H-212 Federal Brown
H-213 Battleship Grey
H-214 Smith's Grey
H-215 Smith's Brown
H-216 Smith and Wesson Red
H-218 School Bus Yellow
H-219 Gun Metal Grey
H-220 Ridgeway Blue
H-226 Patriot Brown
H-227 Tactical Grey
H-234 Sniper Grey
H-235 Coyote Tan
H-236 O. D. Green
H-237 Tungsten
H-238 Midnight Blue
H-240 Mil Spec OD Green
H-242 Hidden White
H-243 Safety Orange
H-244 Bright Pink
H-245 Socom Blue
H-246 Desert Gold
H-247 Desert Sage
H-248 Forest Green
H-249 Nut Brown
H-252 Midnight Green
H-253 Midnight Purple
H-254 Muddy River
H-256 Desert Verde
H-262 Stone Grey
H-263 Foliage Green
H-264 Mil Spec Green
H-265 Flat Dark Earth
H-266 Red Orange
H-30118 FS Field Drab
H-33446 FS Sabre Sand
H-7504-8 Matte Brown
MC-137 Micro Clear
MC-154 Matte MicroClear
MC-155 LG MicroClear
MC-156 Crystal Micro Clear
MC-156LD Crystal MicroClear Long-Dry
MC-182 HT Micro Clear
MC-191 Mar MicroClear
MC-195 CG Satin MicroClear
MC-226 HT Mar MicroClear
P - 109 Micro Slick
PC-148 VPC-200P MicroPrimer
V-119 Satin Silver
V-136 Piston Coat
V-164 Titanium
V-165 Mag Silver
V-166 Cobra Black
V-167 Tungsten Grey
V-168 Cobalt
V-169 Jet Black
V-171 Turbine Coat
V-172 Gold
W-206 (Low Humidity)
W-207 Chromex (High Humidity)
W-209 Insulkote
W-211 Chromex



C- and MC-Series MSDS
C-143, 144, 243 MSDS
H-243 Part A
H-Series Part A
H-Series Part B
P - 202 Arctic Black
P-109 Microslick
V-Series
W-206, W-207, W-211


----------



## Cuso (Sep 12, 2011)

I think i have posted this elsewhere but here they are...

Coyote tan HDS U60 and OD Green Novatac EDC120P






Have some other masterpieces coming in...


----------



## xith (Sep 13, 2011)

Cuso said:


> I think i have posted this elsewhere but here they are...
> 
> Coyote tan HDS U60 and OD Green Novatac EDC120P
> 
> ...


 

Gorgeous.. both of them!

-Xith


----------



## xith (Sep 13, 2011)

Cuso said:


> According to Jeff , that is Prison Pink...


 
Thanks Cuso.



bugsy714 said:


> I like the way they tried to make it sounds tougher! Prison pink, like those jumpsuits! Much more palatable then pretty petal pink haha


 
Hahaha.. prison pink does sound a bit tougher.. even though it still is.. well.. pink. :nana:


-Xith


----------



## Cuso (Sep 22, 2011)

Sniper gray and Armor black..


----------



## Chrisdm (Sep 24, 2011)

Finally got around to photographing a couple more of my latest collaborations:













And a lego cerakoted in Magpul FDE:


----------



## foxtrot824 (Sep 29, 2011)

I recently picked up a white C3 from PoliceScannerMan that I am trying not to keep because I already have a C2 I don't show enough love to :-(





This is my first Cerakote light and it's growing on me...


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Sep 30, 2011)

keep it!
I've wanted a white light for a long time. Finally got one. 
I find that because of the black clip and grip the black head and tail suit it better.
Bored C3 with defender head, z59 tail with M91W
GYL-G2 with P60 




I like Legoing.


----------



## jcalvert (Oct 14, 2011)

Eric Isaacson said:


> Here are a few I have recently picked up



Does anyone know what the NIC color and product code is for the one on top? Thanks!

John

Edit: The color in question is tactical grey/C-228 or H-227.


----------



## Rat (Nov 19, 2011)

Here are my storm troopers

Turbo head SST-90 M3 




















cheers


----------



## luxlunatic (Nov 21, 2011)

Nice shots Rat!
That M3 is just sick!


----------



## bugsy714 (Nov 22, 2011)

Those are some beauties Rat! 

That turbo head looks so sweet with the fins all in white, that is still one of my favorite pieces! Looking forward to seeing the other FM stuff hopefully in time to make it a "white" christmas!


----------



## Rat (Nov 22, 2011)

bugsy714 said:


> Those are some beauties Rat!
> 
> That turbo head looks so sweet with the fins all in white, that is still one of my favorite pieces! Looking forward to seeing the other FM stuff hopefully in time to make it a "white" christmas!



Me to looking forward to seeing the FM 26650 with the FM beefy all in white :thumbsup: 

cheers


----------



## nein166 (Nov 23, 2011)

These are by bugsy714 and the black CMG is Graphite Black


----------



## nbp (Nov 23, 2011)

You 'koted a Mule?! Oh, the humanity!


----------



## nein166 (Nov 23, 2011)

nbp said:


> You 'koted a Mule?! Oh, the humanity!


yeah it was the "oil slick Black" electroplating which looked great originally. I had a Aleph 19 head on it and EDC'd it for a year till the flupic in the light engine died then I put the mule head back on and the body had changed from wear to a different hue of oil slick while the head looked mint. Now its all one color.


----------



## mikesantor (Dec 2, 2011)

Here are a couple of my Cerakoted lights. More Cerakote goodness to come...





























How about an Aspheric SST-90 3D Mag?


----------



## goingyard (Dec 13, 2011)

My wife took my novatac 120t to put in her purse. I had two novatacs and they were the same color. She was always taking mine by mistake. I took it apart and sent it in. I let here pick out the the color. It is not my color choice but I must say that the thing looks pretty cool.


----------



## ffemt6263 (Jan 6, 2012)

These were my first endeavour with cerakote. Had them done for the better half for christmas since her knife and light combo were definitely not up to par.


----------



## bugsy714 (Jan 6, 2012)

Good man!


----------



## ffemt6263 (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks bugsy! Shes a better woman as far as im concerned because she loves them! In the last few days shes even decided they no longer need to hide in her purse and now sit one in each front pocket of her jeans because as she says "theyre like jewelry!" O what a little pink can do! Haha


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Jan 10, 2012)

The centerpiece of my collection. 
Armor black cerakoted Surefire M4 with crenelated Millennium turbo head and SW01 fatty. Nailbender Cree XP-G R4 Flux 5B2 Tint 1-lvl reg. drive 4-16v. max


----------



## nein166 (Feb 1, 2012)

Back from Bugsy





A little flash to liven it up


----------



## yifu (Mar 2, 2012)

Just one... A cerakoted L2T. Thought it would feel like paint but it feels very much like actual ceramic!


----------



## T45 (Mar 4, 2012)

\

Mikesantor.....what "gray" is that color? There are about a half dozen grays available, but I really like the looks of that one.


----------



## yifu (Mar 5, 2012)

T45 said:


> \
> 
> Mikesantor.....what "gray" is that color? There are about a half dozen grays available, but I really like the looks of that one.


Im 99% sure it's tactical grey, but you'll have to wait for his answer to be 100% sure.


----------



## T45 (Mar 5, 2012)

Dang!  Just when I had made up my mind I wanted "Sniper Grey" ....


----------



## Train_Watchman (Mar 5, 2012)

Captain Spaulding said:


> First off, A white cerakoted 6P body with Orange Solarforce bezel and tail, with black coated crenelated bezel. Arent these search and rescue colors from somewhere?


Looks good. The first thing I thought of was the U.S. Coast Guard, although their "Racing Stripe" service mark is red instead of orange, and has a blue stripe in it, too.


----------



## tobrien (Mar 5, 2012)

so what does a cerakoted light feel like in your hand? smooth? glossy? rough? grainy?

also, is it possible to do yourself, or is it best to let a shop do it?


----------



## bugsy714 (Mar 5, 2012)

tobrien said:


> so what does a cerakoted light feel like in your hand? smooth? glossy? rough? grainy?
> 
> also, is it possible to do yourself, or is it best to let a shop do it?



it depends on the amount of hardener used, some colors are very flat (white for example) and feel a bit grippy while other colors are closer to HA


----------



## Mattaus (Mar 10, 2012)

Rat,

I'm new to surefire lights, can you tell me what that tail cap is on the end of the C2 please? Are they still available?

Thanks,

Matt




Rat said:


> Here are my storm troopers
> 
> Turbo head SST-90 M3
> 
> ...


----------



## Rat (Mar 11, 2012)

Mattaus said:


> Rat,
> 
> I'm new to surefire lights, can you tell me what that tail cap is on the end of the C2 please? Are they still available?
> 
> ...



Hi its a Solarforce L2-S8 
Bugsy did have some in stock a while ago. Also look at the Solarforce S9 the very end of that tail cap comes off and you can do it another colour.
You can buy them from Solarforce in Hong Kong they have a website.

cheers


----------



## Mattaus (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks Rat. More money to spend!

This ones a work in progress. 18650 host with Carclo optic and neutral XP-G driven at 1.4A (3-mode). The blue glow is from a custom GITD o-ring attached to the emitter PCB. I'll get another one for the lens seal as well soon. I forgot to screw it together tight before I took the photo but you get the idea. I'm getting a blue and orange splash anodized Gizmo clip for it to complete the look.


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Sep 9, 2012)

bump. i want to see more lights.


----------



## Rat (Nov 21, 2012)

jamesmtl514 said:


> bump. i want to see more lights.



Hi James here you go.
I waited for these two lights for close to a year. They also have the matching tail caps that is on the white light in the above photos.







Edit: All bored and running oveready triples 1x v4.0 L/M/H, 1x v3.1 single mode, 1x v3.1 H/M/L all cool white.

cheers


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Nov 24, 2012)

Very nice threesome!
thanks for the post.


----------



## xevious (May 9, 2013)

Olight M20 in school bus yellow. Why do this to a tactical light? It was the only light I had on hand feasible for doing cerakote. Anyway, it came out pretty well. Kind of peculiar... probably the only yellow Olight M20 on the planet.


----------



## ACard (May 11, 2013)

My one and only cerakoted light. Macs Tri EDC with glow powder and crenelated bezel. Seen here with my favorite edc knife.




Then here with my favorite edc fixed




Thanks for letting me play 

Andy


----------



## tobrien (May 11, 2013)

xevious said:


> Olight M20 in school bus yellow. Why do this to a tactical light? It was the only light I had on hand feasible for doing cerakote. Anyway, it came out pretty well. Kind of peculiar... probably the only yellow Olight M20 on the planet.



your Olight looks absolutely phenomenal


----------



## Shurefire (May 30, 2013)

]



My E2E in Duracoat camo.


----------



## tobrien (May 30, 2013)

Shurefire said:


> ]
> 
> 
> 
> My E2E in Duracoat camo.


I love it!


----------



## Shurefire (May 30, 2013)

tobrien said:


> I love it!



Thanks! 
The only problem is that I'm afraid I might actually lose it and never find it again. The camo pattern works that well. I'm not a lanyard on a flashlight person, but this light might change that.


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Jun 3, 2013)

Here is a picture of my EagleTac T20C2 MK II (Cerakote done by GoingGear).


----------



## Kevin1322 (Jun 10, 2013)

Solarforce L2 cerakote bright white and black clip mixed with Solarforce L2m. The L2T was actually done in moly resin.


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Jun 10, 2013)

Kevin1322 said:


> Solarforce L2 cerakote bright white and black clip mixed with Solarforce L2m. The L2T was actually done in moly resin.


Those look _really _nice!


----------



## nbp (Jun 20, 2013)

A light I just put together for a female friend of mine who needed a flashlight. Based on her comments I think she'll dig this one. I hope so anyways. :huh:

I like it so much I almost want to whip one up for myself. 

SolarForce L2M CR123 body, cerakoted in S & W Red, outfitted with Nailbender low voltage XP-G S2 3 mode dropin with textured reflector.


----------



## Kevin1322 (Jun 20, 2013)

dlmorgan999 said:


> Those look _really _nice!


Thanks.


----------



## AndyF (Aug 5, 2013)

Malkoff's by Jeff Forbush. MD3 in tungsten, MD2's in toxic green/blue titanium/graphite black. MD1 also in graphite black.


----------



## Aahhyes68 (Jan 3, 2014)

Nice stuff guys.... Is there a dealer or two that does provides this service here at CPF ??


----------



## gehrm (Jan 19, 2014)

^ I'd be interested to know who provides this service as well. Thanks!


----------



## AndyF (Jan 19, 2014)

4bush Weapons Refinishing Systems (Jeff Forbush) is who I send my stuff.


----------



## Monsieur (Jan 19, 2014)

Malkoff MD2 Cerakoted by Oveready


----------



## Anarchos (Aug 2, 2015)

hello sir's, sorry for a newbie question but i would like to know how's the durability on your cerakoted flahlights? does it easily get chipped?thanks


----------



## Nicrod (Sep 2, 2015)

Cerakote'd lights can be very durable. Depending largely on how well, the light was prepped. 

:welcome: Anarchos


----------



## magellan (Sep 3, 2015)

Quite a variety of colors we're seeing here. Very cool.


----------



## Barefootone (Sep 3, 2015)

Here is my Prometheus Alpha ready made.
It has a TIR optic with a 6500K MCE cool white LED and approximately 900 L out the front @ 30 seconds. 
The yellow Cerakote was done by Pittsburgh Cerakote, Pittsburgh, Pa. They do outstanding work and are reasonably priced. www.pittsburghcerakote.com


----------



## AndyF (Dec 3, 2021)

How about a thread bump. MD2 in NRA Blue


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 3, 2021)

Good bump. 
Love the NRA blue. 

A copper "kote" by PK




#289 of 1000 FL2's. One of 2 copper "koted". 

A few years back PK had one done in yellow, one in gray and two in copper. There was a black and white photo of his cluttered desk at PKDL. The #289 serial number could be seen on his desk but being b&w one could not tell it was copper colored. 

The clip is from a PR-1 with a very slight modification to allow it to slide over the o'rings at the tail end. The lanyard ring is an Elzetta wire ring. The lanyard is from a LED Lenser.


----------



## AndyF (Dec 4, 2021)

Here’s another


----------

